# Attenuating Barking



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Aloha Vizsla Forum experts,

Our 7 month old female seems to bark a lot... Our 3.5 year old male does not.

She barks at approaching people, dogs, trash cans, any noise or smells that might seem new. She has her hackles up and tail strait in the air. She is anything but calm. She also gets our male worked up on things in the past would not bother him at all, but that is another issue... 

Anyway, I'm looking for some helpful hints on how to attenuate her need to bark, lower her overall anxiety level with new people, dogs, trash cans..., and generally have her in a calmer state of mind while living life. Yes, I do realize dogs bark... just looking for techniques to raise the threshold of when she needs to bark. I also realize that this might be a phase in her life...

Things we have tried so far. 

1. Changing her mental focus to a treat or toy from what ever is causing her to bark. (haven't found anything that will change her focus)
2. Yell and scream words not spoken in church at her ( I know, definitely not in any of the dog whisper books, but it sometime gives me instant gratification to let her know of my displeasure even though the behavior does not change)
3. Bark Collar (She learned the set point of the collar but still displays the behavior with less noise)
4. The Cesar Millan Ssshzzed sound with the fingers touching the side of her chest.
5. We have had parties so she could meet many people and objects in the critical 8 - 12 week old period
6. She has taken puppy star class and passed...

Thank you in advance for any suggestions you might have!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Try spritzing her with water from behind. We've found this to be an effective tool for barking, jumping, counter surfing, etc.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

1 give her a toy to carry in her mouth. 
2 drop some treats and say "quiet" (Ian Dunbar approach). 
3 hold her mouth closed and say "quiet" follow with praise since you are not angry at her. 

I am guessing she barks only at the unfamiliar. Perhaps out of fear or insecurity. We have a 5 month old spaniel mix and she will bark just the same. 
I put her on lead every time she exceeds the bark limit. Don't know how you feel about training collars but a British slip lead should not be too objectionable (it is my favourite).
As far as bark collars, those are the lazy approach.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

How does putting a lead on help ?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

johnnywiggla said:


> How does putting a lead on help ?


http://www.doglistener.tv/index.php/2010/05/dogs-on-lead-out-of-control/

General idea


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Aloha All!

Thanks for all the suggestions thus far!

Threefsh, we have two cats (the quadrupeds out number the bipeds in our household) and use the water squirt bottle technique on them for behavior issues. Both Vizslas are very reactive to the squirt bottle. Our older male will go to the opposite side of the room just to avoid any potential stray water hitting him when we are targeting the cats. I will give it a try, it might just do the trick when the squirt bottle is readily available... Might need one of those squirt bottle holsters...

Datacan, she likes to carry toys, however, when she gets worked up, toys seem to be the last thing she is interested in. Perhaps I need to figure out what she considers a "very high" value "squeaky" toy. At the moment a "high" value toy is the toy our male Vizsla has in its mouth... I have not experimented much with food yet, but we have been practicing nose work skills (based on the teachings of Andrew Ramsey http://www.ramseyk9.com) with our older male and we have one of those dog treat delivery containers http://leerburg.com/1410.htm. This has been an effective tool for her as a come and attention diversion. I can shake the container and the noise of the treats inside definitely gets her attention and she runs to us for the "come" command. Thanks for the food idea! We have tried holding her mouth close, and telling her "quiet". She just growls with my hand around her mouth and gives me the look... As soon as I let go, she is back at it, bark, bark, bark, howl...

Johnywiggla, i haven't put her on lead while inside the house, however, while on lead outside, she becomes "Cujo" when passing people, dogs... We are working on this, with no real success as of yet... Perhaps I'll use the watch me technique and I will incorporate shaking the dog treat container. 

Thanks for the suggestions! They were very helpful and I look forward to more ideas.


----------

